# Rascal Bloodline??



## deuce&sophie (Mar 4, 2010)

I am fairly new to the breed. I have two pitbulls. Deuce and Sophie. Deuce is year old and Sophie just reached 5 months. The oldest, Deuce, we were told has the bloodline Rascal. He is around 18 - 24in tall and 45-50lbs. Sophie, our baby girl is half his age and already as tall as Deuce. We anticipated this because we know the size of her parents. (family friends with the breeder) We have never heard much on Deuce's bloodline and I was curious if any of you could give me some helpful information?

Deuce 1









Deuce2









Sophie 1


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=21

this is to the best of my knowledge of a rascal bloodline

best way to do it is know the registry names of both parents and look at there bloodlines online


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

It seems like you don't have a ped. Do you? If you don't then there is no way of telling, UNLESS you really know your breeder and take their word as being an honest person. The dog in the first pic is a nice looking dog. Definitely looks APBT to me. That doesn't mean he is a rascal dog. I also don't think he is 24" tall at the winters. That is how you measure. The second dog is also nice looking.


----------

